# CZ 52 detail strip. Need help.



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Hi everybody. I'm taking apart my CZ 52 for cleaning and upgrading parts. I got the new hardened steel rollers installed, but am having trouble installing the new extended slide latch. I'm drying to drift out the trigger pin and the slide latch, but they won't budge an inch. I swear this thing hasn't been detail stripped since 1953! 

I got my hammer, punch, and have got the frame on a wooden footing so the pin has room to drift out. Any tips on getting ancient pins to drift?


----------

